# TokeWithHope's grow box setup with pics!



## TokeWithHope (Sep 14, 2008)

hey guys im still in the process of finishing my box and working out all of the kinks and makin sure shes ready for my first grow.
1) 600watt digital ballast mh/hps
3) 25 watt 6400k, 1,800L cfl's
1) humidity dome
1) grow bright thermometer/ hygro meter
1) bag of happy frog grow medium
1) 45 pack 1.5'' cubes
1) fox farm nute pack (grow big, tiger bloom, big bloom)
1) hanna ph meter
1) olivias cloning gel
1) light reflector
1) box
1) 50' roll of black and white poly

i still need a vortex 6'' fan 449 cfm, ducting, and a thermostat for the fan

my boxs deminsions are. a
20'' - 29'' - 52.5'' (d-w-h) veg/flower box
20'' - 29'' - 15.5'' mother/ clone box

i plan on building another box same depth and width but 14 inches tall and attaching to the top of this box to make more room for my mother plant(s)/ clones
i will have (2) 4'' dampers in the bottom of my box for intake and the 6'' 449 cfm vortex in my attic about a foot above the box sucking out all of the hot air through a DIY carbon filter. i plan on growing greenhouse white widow, i will either take a clone from one of the plants and make it a mother or just grow a mother from seed which would you all do?
and questions or comments/ suggestions are welcome its my first grow so im open to anything! let me know what u think 

and below im going to post some pictures


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 14, 2008)

here are some pictures of my box. with some of my nutes, bulbs, etc.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 14, 2008)

that look good,  why not just stick with cfls, and florsec.  just in case of FLIR system that might find your closet grow..

and will save your bill,  I do not see any differences HPS vs Flurs. lights
only the different is watt and cost... buds does grow good with floursec. too.
I have seen it I wanna do that too.


----------



## Elven (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks Great! Cant wait to see the first grow .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> that look good, why not just stick with cfls, and florsec. just in case of FLIR system that might find your closet grow..
> 
> and will save your bill, I do not see any differences HPS vs Flurs. lights
> only the different is watt and cost... buds does grow good with floursec. too.
> I have seen it I wanna do that too.


 

How many you flower in cfl and how many HPS?    HPS  is way Better Hands down papabeach...the yields dont even come close my friend....cfl for veg...okay..I would go HID....but for flower.  and you have the choice  HPS...is the way to go...and it does save on Bill...in order to get the lumes from cfl that a 1000HPS puts out...you need 44 cfl bulbs @ 42 watts thats 1848 watts of power...to match my 1000HPS=140000 lumes   and only 1000 watts....Now can you fit those 44 cfl bulbs in there?  and how about the heat...im done...Im going to smoke a bong now

take care and be safe


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

tokewithhope wow cant wait to see you get this going your going to have crazy lumens per square foot huh? well i cant say much other then start building!!!! itll take time to get everything where you want it but when you do your going to be one happy camper!!!



well said 4u2smoke, ive flowered under both cfls and hps and their is a big difference.i can tell you by my expeirence if your planning on going more then 200 watts of cfls its actually defeats the purpose of green growing as a hps would be more efficent on the watt/ lumens compared to cfls wells lets just say BIG DIFFERENCE, and if you buy around 200 watts of cfls in bulbs and relflectors/sockets you could of bought a hps system.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

haha ya im going to have the the upper portion for use with cfls' im going to grow maybe 2 mothers up there in time and save some room for some clones. but yeah when i did the math i think it came out to like 154 watts per square foot haha. but im just worried about heat problems. im hoping the 449 cfm vortex is going to be enough. but my box only has like 38 square feet so it should be! and thanks guys for all of your support im really excited! almost everyday i get one small step closer. i just have to stop beaing lazy and put together the other piece of my box. and i heard that u get alot better buds from the hps so thats y i decided to go that route and my original plan was to go with a 400w setup with the mh/hps but i drove like an hour and a half to the htg supply in florida and they didnt have the 400 but i bought the 600w system for 20 dollars more! and i caulked last night so tomorrow im going to primer the interior of the box i hear it helps keep out mold and what not. plus i found this great primer that says to help get rid of odors which is great for my somewhat stealth grow. and props to anyone that read all of this


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2008)

154 per square foot haha man you crazy... cant wait to see how big them buds get right now in my flower room i got like 7500 lumens per square foot and well lets just say youll be amazed. so you went to the HTG shop? how was it? did they have everything they have at the online store? you might want to think of like a decent cfm or computer fans for intake with all that light crammed in their. cant wait for a journal bro, peace.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

haha ya with the hps, if i did the math right. 4.1 square feet and 92,000 lumens its like 23,170L per square foot. and with the mh which is 72,000L its 17,560L per square foot but i could be wrong lol. well i have a small cpu fan i hooked up. but its only 32 cfm which i dont think would be enough. would the intake fan rle make much of a difference over the dampers? because im tryn to make the smallest amount of noise possible.

and ya i drove there with my friend last week. ya it was great they carry everything they have onlince except of course they were out of the 400w setup i wanted but i upgraded so owell. but yes there where 2 guys who worked there both in i would say their mid to late twenties and both were really nice and helpful they even put together the reflector for me cause they said their a pain to setup. and they gave me a bunch of free lighters. lol which ive out to good use. and im also almost positive they grow themselves he gave me a really funny look when he recommended some stuff for "tomatos" lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2008)

dude thats so many lumens i cant wait this is going to be very intresting... yup man i think prbbly gonna need a bigger intake fan when i first hooked up my closet and 600 i had 1 250 on outake, 1 250 on intake and my temps were almost in the 90s and that was in 96 cubic feet, now i just got 2 250 cfms for outtake i have one running 24/7 switch em out 1 or twice a day, but im useing a direct ac hookup with 6 inch duct from my window to my closet, works great other then i got tons of sound pollution good thing im a heavy sleeper ehh? haha 

about htg supply i just got my 2 order from them ive been very pleased with their sevice, customer care, and everything....


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah but im running the 449cfm for exhaust which is almost as much as your 500 (2-250's) cfm. but do u think i should run the fan 24/7? i was going to run it through a thermostat and just set the thermostat for like 77 degrees or sumtn. and with the intake it should be breathing in 76 degrees air. and the exhaust is no where near the box itll be in the attic. also right now without any vents intake/ exhaust or any lights or anything my box actually stays cooler than the room outside it. it stays at about 72 degrees and 42% humidity.

and agreed i loved my experience with htg supply! their stand up people


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2008)

I say thermostat..but I run intake 24/7


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey bro can I make a suggestion. And the only reason I know is I made the same mistake. If at all possible move your veg / clone area below the flower. You will have all sorts of light leak issue's with it on top that it WILL cause your grow to go hermie.  Other than that looks good bro.


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 15, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> but do u think i should run the fan 24/7?


 
Mine doesnt when its off, but right now im not running 20/4. I think If it was 12/12 I might. Just because the smell might start to build up. At the very least it needs to run while the lights are on, but I know you knew that


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 15, 2008)

ya exarmy i know but i was hoping if i put the shelf in between the two and caulked both sides/ all edges of it and put some black and white poly inbetween. and then i was going to cut two 4'' holes and put pvc elbows so it could breathe and light wouldnt get through. i was hoping it would be ok. but what u think? also there is the problem of all of the weight of the bigger plants on top. but what would u do in my position?

and ya i knew that much lol but what do u think the cost would be on the electric bill for running the fan 24/7?


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 16, 2008)

i would do one of two things. Honestly. either move the veg to the bottom, o get a small side cabnet. and put it next to it.


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking  good bro like your set up got 1 question for ya your going with a vortex for exhaust?  what about intake? check out my grow journal its a little smaller than yours but im telling ya your gonna have serious heat issue with a 600 watt light running i would make a couple intake holes i went with 80mm fans you can get cheap.well anyways  good luck bro


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 16, 2008)

Ya but if u did a side box. I would mainly use it for a mother. And how bad would a WW mom stink?

Ya I'm going tp have to 4" holes cut in the bottom of the box with dampers in case I wana use co2 later. But how loud are those fans bro?


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 16, 2008)

if your worried about  noise? then i would worry with that vortex fan running all the 80mm fans i got running in my set up dont even compare to a vortex fan this is were i got my fans  geeks.com good prices i got my fans in 3 days 

and as far as smell goes i dont know of any plants really that dont smell im shure a ww would give off a good odor


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey buddy I would remove the top shelf if your concerned about weight of the mothers besides it doesnt look like you have much space up there for them to bush out ya know.  This way you can raise your lamp up a bit if the temps are to bad you will not be loosing that much light considering your using a 600 in there.  On that note you might need to just run that fan 24/7 your temps are gonna be so high that the thermostat will always be on so theres no point in having it.  I would consider another fan dude another 6in for intake your gonna need it because your lamp is not air cooled.  Think about it.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 16, 2008)

i am worried about noise but im going to have the vortex in my attic above the box so im not to worried about that drawing to much attention. and how loud are the fans u bought risktaker?

na im not to concerned about weight of the mothers. because their going to be in smaller pots and will be lst'd and im not worried about having huge mothers. i only need 4 clones every coupleof months which isnt much at all. and also im going to build another box same D and W but thats 14'' high and add on top of this box and cut a hole in the bottom of it and cut a big hole in the top of this box so basically im making the upper box a lil bigger but also will be moving the shelf up some so i have a little more room for my veg/flowering plants.


----------



## Elven (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Toke I was thinking with that small area and that huge vortex fan you might do what the LHC did not, create a man made black hole . It is looking good. I thought I was going to be running hot with like 13,000 Lumen's psf. I am building a trellis into my box, with that kind of potential bud weight you might want to add one also. Keep those buds from falling down   I know what a horrible problem to have.


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey TokeWithHope consider your thermometer when your up and running.  Dont have it right under the light because then your getting radiated heat and not air temp.  put it half way up and cover it from the light but still let it get air circulation so it takes more accurate readings.  If you want and this is just a thought considering your using a hell of a lot of light.  If you had a window a/c in there to help out and a co2 set up thats in sync with your vent fan you would have some insane looking fatty dank stinky sticky buds!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 16, 2008)

hey elven thanks for stoppin in buddy . hahaha ya i try lol. and whats a trellis? and whats it do? keep the buds standing up? haha i know right darn my buds are so _ big that their fallin over  lol

hey killertea08 whats up. ok so my therm. has a probe on it so where exactly would i put it in the middle of all my plants, about halfway high? and what should i use to hold it up?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks good. Lot's of luck and plenty of *green mojo *for the ladies!

:goodposting: :lama: :woohoo: :48:


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 17, 2008)

sup  toke  no  the fans i have dont make much noise at all if you go to that web sight i told ya  about you can read comments people left and it also gives specs on all the fans abought how much noise they make 

Geeks.com


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 17, 2008)

hey guys just a small update yesterday i was able to use some odorless primer to paint the interior of the box i hear it helps keep mold out


----------

